# No LTE after using Phone Info



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

Well I seen on Droid Life about this app called phone info to turn off LTE to save battery. Well it did turn off with "CDMA auto (PRL)" but now I can't get LTE back. I selected "LTE/CDMA/EVDO" but it won't stick n go back to "CDMA auto (PRL). I even tried to set it to "LTE only" but nothing. Any help guys?









Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

This is for the Verizon Galaxy S3 by the way

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

Im glad you started this thread! The other night simply I opened this app and lost all data on beans b6...It was as if the app glitched because the screen glitched and bam, data/voice was gone... so I went to device info and the app automatically changed my device to wcdma preferred wtf? I got 3g back by switching to cdma, but still no LTE even after switching to lte/cdma/evdo...

So I ended up having to reprovision my device by dialing: *2767*3855#

This will wipe data so have a nandroid ready, but it should restore LTE...atleast it did for me.


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

I struggled with this for about a week. I finally was able to get it back by restoring an old nandroid backup. Then reinstalled my current backup and 4g was still there. Not touching phone info. anymore.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I've been told by a few devs to stay FAR away from that app.....

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I've been told by a few devs to stay FAR away from that app.....
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


yea that I know now. I thought I could trust it cuz it had good ratings. Guess I was wrong

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

